# GreenSkins Classic Announced - Duck Hunting Tournament



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The tournament is set, and details can be found at:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/classicsignup.php

If you're looking for members to add to your team, you can post up here.

So who's pumped for the classic this year?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dude my group is READY man!!!! I cant wait to grind on some mallards in the field!!


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Very cool. I've heard about this tourney. Going to be some good bragging rights that night! Putting a team together.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Id like to get in if there are any teams forming. Perhaps a few 'singles' out there lookin to form a team? [email protected]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Today is scheduled for the last day for signups.

If you still plan on attending, but can't register for whatever reason, please let me know ASAP.

[email protected]


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

I am coming to ND for the first time this fall and have read about the greenskins classic and think that it is a good Idea and would be fun. But the dates don't allow NR to participate in the event. I think that if the dates were later NR would participate and it would generate more $ for an excelent program.
Thank you :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree Travis, but unfortunetly I wasn't able to find an area with enough lodging to put this on at any other time during the year. I'm going to try to plan ahead for next year to be able to do so, so there won't be any limitations.


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

I am not upset. And I understad that the lodging would be hard to find with the large numbers. I was just interested in participating in an event that would be fun for all and the money is giong to a good cause that benifits all waterfowlers. I like the idea and wish that we had enough ducks in N. Central WI to do something like that. It would be almost impossible.( nobody would shoot their limit thats forsure, or not many people). And it is rare to see many geese here and getting a shot or two is almost impossible. 
Thank you for your response


----------



## ikeslayer (Oct 28, 2003)

results and pics. Although i have never been able to hunt it myself i think it is great to hear how it went. just wondering if you had any pic or info on how the fun went down thanks ike


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Chris, I am good friends with Maverick, how about next year you move it up to Langdon, there are two motels in town, and plenty of land to get on. I am thinking you would have alot of teams from the area as well. Just a thought. You run into some posted fields, but there are alot of open ones as well. I just figured I would through my two cents into it. Laters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Greenskins Classic was cancelled this year. If you'd like to read more about previous years, check the search for this site:

Greenskins Classic


----------

